#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  2 bed House for sale

## anto2

Reduced to sell ,now only B1,000,000.-( fixed price ).Its a 2 bed semi detached house in a guarded village ,8 km outside Chiang Mai center.Its on the Doi Saket road ,118 .Its called Taveechoke village .It has a community pool .House in Perfect condition and sold fully furnished with quality hard wood furniture .House has 3 a/cs ,Western Kitchen ,satellite tv and internet .Small garden to side and front .To view contact me on 0868286320 ( Anthony )

Pictures to follow .

----------

